# General > Biodiversity >  Scottish Marine Animal Stranding Scheme talk - 30th September 7pm.

## Northcoastred

Each year around 400 animals strand around our coast. The Scottish Marine Animal Stranding Scheme (SMASS) investigates these cases to help understand why this happens. Dr Andrew Brownlow from SMASS will give an fascinating evening talk all about the work and findings of the stranding scheme at the Seadrift Visitor Centre in Dunnet Bay.

This is a free event.

Please meet at the Seadirft Centre on Tuesday 30th September at 7pm.

Further detals 
Paul Castle 01847 821531
paul.castle@highland.gov.uk

----------

